# Who is going to both MLC and AA ?



## bike (Mar 14, 2021)

I hope to be.


----------



## John G04 (Mar 15, 2021)

Planning on being at MLC, be my first time there if I make it


----------



## Maskadeo (Mar 15, 2021)

While I love both meets, and have a lot of fun at both, it’s looking more  like MLC only this year due to the scheduling.


----------



## catfish (Mar 15, 2021)

Still on the fence. I want to do both.


----------



## koolbikes (Mar 15, 2021)

The month of May will be some miles traveled. Memory Lane 5/6-9 in BG, Ohio 4 days with a Flea Mkt. will be the Top Billing, then two weeks later, Ann Arbor, 5/22 40th Ann. which will be a little thin on those vendors that will not be traveling the distance for a one day Show / Swap Meet, then the following week is Bicycle Heaven,5/29-30 PA. 2 days always a good turnout. Three bicycle Swaps in one month!


----------



## Jimmy V (Mar 15, 2021)

I have a scheduling conflict with MLC which bums me out because I was very impressed with the fall meet and the new location at the fairgrounds. I may make it Saturday at the end and catch the general flea market, but it's a 3 1/2 hour drive so not sure it's worth it for that.  I hope that there will be a fall meet later this year, probably would go to that if same time as last year.  I'll go to AA for sure, both days. I have the time off, no conflict, and it's the 40th and Anne and Paul's last?  It's a bit closer to home too.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 15, 2021)

I have a feeling both may suffer with them being split like this coupled with Copake being in June. V/r Shawn


----------



## PLERR (Mar 15, 2021)

According to the their website, the Copake swap is still showing as cancelled with the auction being on-line only - unless there's newer info out there that hasn't been posted on the site.

I'm hoping to go to both MLC and AA, but it all depends on whether I get the vaccine by then. My girlfriend's grandfather lives just south of AA, so we might be able to stay there to reduce travel costs. The Henry Ford and the Maumee Antique Mall are high on our list, so either swap would make a great long weekend.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 16, 2021)

Yea in years past the Copake swap/auction was the weekend before MLC/AA which were the same week. So what you would see is a lot of the stuff from Copake feed MLC/AA making for one heck of a week. It was funny to see a bike change hands four or five times during the course of that week! It will suck I miss them this year but I’ll be wide open next year! V/r Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 16, 2021)

Memory lane is locked in for me, not sure about AA.

-mike


----------



## ricobike (Mar 16, 2021)

Planning to hit both.


----------



## JOEL (Mar 17, 2021)

plan to...


----------



## Norrin (Mar 17, 2021)

I will be at both, already have the time off for Memory Lane and I live in Ann Arbor so that's an easy one.


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 17, 2021)

Memory Lane for me.  Driving from WA state.


----------



## stezell (Mar 18, 2021)

Memory Lane for me as well.


----------



## hzqw2l (Mar 18, 2021)

AA for sure.  MLC a maybe right now.


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 18, 2021)

both every day


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 22, 2021)

bike said:


> I hope to be.



Well wtf neither of these shows will ever be the same without you....... 

thursday u were going sunday you joined Larry,Harv, Harry ward , Don Vaughn, JRPlank ....... somebody tell me Don Dotson Jerry Williamson is still alive? All these guys schooled me ...... just cannt believe they are all gone


----------



## T.J. Higgins (Mar 22, 2021)

If there is an after life, I am sure they are having a hell of a time. JR is probably smashing unsold parts. Were you ever there for that? Usually Trexlertown.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Mar 22, 2021)

Pedals Past said:


> Well wtf neither of these shows will ever be the same without you.......
> 
> thursday u were going sunday you joined Larry,Harv, Harry ward , Don Vaughn, JRPlank ....... somebody tell me Don Dotson Jerry Williamson is still alive? All these guys schooled me ...... just cannt believe they are all gone



Unfortunately Don Dotson AKA Cigar is no longer with us.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Mar 22, 2021)

T.J. Higgins said:


> If there is an after life, I am sure they are having a hell of a time. JR is probably smashing unsold parts. Were you ever there for that? Usually Trexlertown.



JR did it at Ann Arbor too. I remember  the Train waking you up at Trexlertown


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 22, 2021)

I seen Vaughn buy a phantom and tie it up tp his bumper and drag it around parking lot ..... them on the way home stop at the Carlisle police station and take a leak on the lawn ...... never saw JR brake parts but he had some of the best sales pitches ......


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 23, 2021)

Not sure...  The spitting of the dates has made it really hard for people traveling far distances.  Frankly it SUCKS and I am surprised more people haven't been vocal about it all.  At this point I'll likely only go to one; yesterday I was thinking AA but still haven't completely decided.

I have been speaking to a few other people traveling over a 1,000 miles each way; most are only going to attend one or the other.  Thad Phinnex was going to try to go to both, yesterday he said he is now thinking not going to either but, like me, is confused what to do.


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 23, 2021)

How about we all get together on a computer?

     NOT !


----------



## catfish (Mar 23, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Not sure...  The spitting of the dates has made it really hard for people traveling far distances.  Frankly it SUCKS and I am surprised more people haven't been vocal about it all.  At this point I'll likely only go to one; yesterday I was thinking AA but still haven't completely decided.
> 
> I have been speaking to a few other people traveling over a 1,000 miles each way; most are only going to attend one or the other.  Thad Phinnex was going to try to go to both, yesterday he said he is now thinking not going to either but, like me, is confused what to do.




People might not have talked about it here. But I know the importance of having both shows on the same week as they have always been, has been talked about with the people putting on the shows. 

I hope more people make their voices heard.

 Not having both at the same time will stop a lot of people from going to both. or either one... I have planed my vacation around the annual Memory Lane / Ann Arbor bicycle week for 20 years. I know a lot of other have as well.


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 23, 2021)

I agree, not having MLC and AA back to back really sucks, I've done e'm both for the past 20+ years. 
However, I'm still planning on doing both, it's a tradition I really don't wanna break, but, it just won't be same...


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 23, 2021)

I'm hoping by next year the organizers of both shows can reach some agreement on bringing the shows back together. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Mar 23, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm hoping by next year the organizers of both shows can reach some agreement on bringing the shows back together. V/r Shawn




Me too !!!!!


----------



## TieDye (Mar 24, 2021)

We will be attending both.

Deb & Rich


----------



## Classicriders (Mar 25, 2021)

I will be at both.


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 25, 2021)

John G04 said:


> Planning on being at MLC, be my first time there if I make it



I'm going to Memory Lane. It'll also be my first time.


----------



## 38Bike (Mar 25, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Maskadeo (Mar 25, 2021)

barneyguey said:


> I'm going to Memory Lane. It'll also be my first time.



Bring and deliver your new book to us!!!!


----------



## Maskadeo (Mar 25, 2021)

I’ll bring a case of AS mugs. Life is so short I’m going to both meets now, because you never now when it’s your time, and these meets are a sh@t ton of fun!!! 



I’m


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 25, 2021)

Maskadeo said:


> Bring and deliver your new book to us!!!!



I'm meeting up with Pete and driving with him. I guess I could bring some of them and deliver them. 

I'm a third of the way through the book on editing. I hope to get it done over the weekend.


----------



## PLERR (Mar 25, 2021)

PLERR said:


> I'm hoping to go to both MLC and AA, but it all depends on whether I get the vaccine by then. My girlfriend's grandfather lives just south of AA, so we might be able to stay there to reduce travel costs. The Henry Ford and the Maumee Antique Mall are high on our list, so either swap would make a great long weekend.



Woohoo! I got my first Pfizer shot today! A local college held a non-age restricted open vaccine event for folks in my area and I got in. That puts me in the *GREEN* for both shows! Now it's down to the logistics...and the money. It will be my first time at both. Hoping to bring my girl along to AA, MLC will be a solo run.

I heard someone mention T-shirts, but aside from that how the heck do you find another CABER? I see this being like the book "Are You My Mother?" Are you a CABER? Are you a CABER? Are you a CABER?


----------



## stezell (Mar 25, 2021)

PLERR said:


> Woohoo! I got my first Pfizer shot today! A local college held a non-age restricted open vaccine event for folks in my area and I got in. That puts me in the *GREEN* for both shows! Now it's down to the logistics...and the money. It will be my first time at both. Hoping to bring my girl along to AA, MLC will be a solo run.
> 
> I heard someone mention T-shirts, but aside from that how the heck do you find another CABER? I see this being like the book "Are You My Mother?" Are you a CABER? Are you a CABER? Are you a CABER?



Believe me you'll find out who's on the cabe and who's not, lol! I meet the majority of people which is the part I like the most of course I like bikes as well just not as hardcore as others. 

Sean


----------



## catfish (Mar 25, 2021)

barneyguey said:


> I'm meeting up with Pete and driving with him. I guess I could bring some of them and deliver them.
> 
> I'm a third of the way through the book on editing. I hope to get it done over the weekend.



Please bring my three copies !!!


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 25, 2021)

You got it catfish. Barry


catfish said:


> Please bring my three copies !


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 25, 2021)

stezell said:


> Believe me you'll find out who's on the cabe and who's not, lol! I meet the majority of people which is the part I like the most of course I like bikes as well just not as hardcore as others.
> 
> Sean



Like Sean said you find one and they'll start pointing out others. A couple of times I've arranged a group photo which is always a good way to put a face with a name. If I weren't deployed I'd do it again this year. Also like Sean said--this is the best part of going to swaps--the people! V/r Shawn
2014



2018


----------



## kccomet (Apr 14, 2021)

looks like no ones doing both this year


----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2021)

kccomet said:


> looks like no ones doing both this year



Sad but true.


----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2021)

Looks like Memory Lane will be the big show this year. Hope everyone can make it !!!!


----------



## pkleppert (Apr 15, 2021)

> *I received a phone call  from the Manager of the Washtenaw Farm Council Grounds that they have CANCELLED the 2021 Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet due to an increase in COVID cases in Washtenaw County. We will immediately begin the process of returning vendor's money. No future plans at this time.*


----------

